# WHATS FUNNIER?



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

old women laughing at innes after being pounded in the head 10 times by a paintball gun


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

What about him being on a piranha board when he hates rodents, etc. to be fed to piranhas?

And for the people who don't know, they're are a lot of movies in the unleash the fury with mice getting eaten.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Funny How?







lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes is funny on his own, he needs no external assistance


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> Innes is funny on his own, he needs no external assistance


 HAHAHA








yeah man, thought i would spice it up a little. i need to have some cool threads too









and if you dont think im cool, then you can kiss my


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

but dont all of you kiss my ___ all at once.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think Innes is funny....his boobies give me a headache.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

like this?

Edit: When I posted this post I did not know Xenon has already posted, this was in response to marcos last post, but I think it is funnier following what Xenon said


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

LMAO ROFL AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA THATS THE FUNNYEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN! LOL


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA ROFLMFAO!!!! You should make one of those "Quotes" on that the pictures are saying!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nice pic buddy, and I don't think your posts are stupid.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

old women laughing at Innes after he gets pounded in the head 10 times by a paintball gun


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> HAHAHAHAHA ROFLMFAO!!!! You should make one of those "Quotes" on that the pictures are saying!!


I apologize on forehand


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice one juda..ahahhaha









but i want to see midgets beating up innes....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

lol.... good one Innes


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Innes = God


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

i would have to say







... what an amazing post, this is so imformative


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> Innes = God


 what can I say, apart from every 3rd full moon I want you to sacrifice a goat at night and in a boat.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I voted for marco not knowing what a muff is.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This thread was made because...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> This thread was made because...


 marco read one of my posts and wanted to be as funny as me








my post


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes- LOL I knew that...but its pointless...two have 2 similar thread that convey the same meaning...ohh well...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dont most threads in the Lounge "pointless"?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You got a point there....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

there pointless to you guys but to me and innes there not.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> there pointless to you guys but to me and innes there not.


 Not everything of value has a point.


----------

